# Got me a new ice fishing buddy



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Took my oldest son out for his first time on the ice yesterday afternoon he had a blast! Didn't catch many be he out fished me.question is where can I find ice spikes for a kid to slip on his boots?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Try by the shoe section at wal mart, I saw grippers sold a few years ago for walking on slick surfaces.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

Try TSC and arural King. May even consider chains


----------



## creek chub (Sep 18, 2014)

I checked Amazon has them looks like you might be able to get them by tomorrow at the earliest


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

snag at Walmart if you want winter stuff you need to get it in July. They already have swimsuits and flip flops out.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

A long lot of years ago I took an old pair of Young Whiskers' thick soled boots and fitted the bottoms with half-inch hex sheetmetal screws. Worked great on ice, and he outgrew them so fast it didn't matter anyway. DON'T let him in the house with 'em on though!


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks I'll check some of those places


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Stainless hexhead sheet metal screws can be put in and removed easily in a pinch too.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I used the ones for gutters and downspouts, work great.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Kold kutter ice traction screws for ice racing.
Used them for the first time this year and love them. Bought them a few years ago after destroying every kind off slip over style traction devises. Hardly notice them when walking and they grab solidly. Can’t wait to try them on the front tires on the quad instead of chains


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Pooch said:


> I used the ones for gutters and downspouts, work great.
> View attachment 463826


His momma might not like that idea cuz I'll forget about it and we got hardwood floors 😋I may just try it tho


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Yak trax


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

The soles on my ice boots are thick so the short screws don't penetrate. Work fine and never have to remember your spikes, lol. Change them out as soon as I get back to the truck.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Got mine at Mogadore Bait and Tackle. Hope you and your boy have lots of great outings together.


----------



## Pressman (Mar 31, 2008)

ltroyer said:


> Thanks I'll check some of those places


I have a pair of Sure Grip slip on ice cleats, mens pac boot size is 7 and under. These are new and might work for him. Send me your address and I'll ship them to you no charge, text me and i'll send pictures.

John O.


----------



## Crappiekreeper (Feb 25, 2019)

Pipe ed w


----------



## Crappiekreeper (Feb 25, 2019)

Pipe Rack on Manchester rd by Wilbeth. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## fishmooften (Apr 9, 2004)

Crappiekreeper said:


> Pipe Rack on Manchester rd by Wilbeth. You won't be disappointed.


I saw some nice slip on ice cleats at Discount Drugmart in Parma Hts. I was'nt looking for them and was surprised to see them there. I would assume all Drugmarts would carry them, but don't know for sure.


----------

